# Vortex tunnel motor idea???



## PropBoy (Sep 4, 2008)

I was wondering if a dryer motor would work?
They are belt driven, continuous duty and have a good torque rating 
and
can usually be gotten for free 

-PB


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

We used an electric drill with a dimmer switch per Toktorill's design, but I don't see why the dryer motor wouldn't work. Are you generating the rotation from the outside of the tunnel or using Tok's design with the axle? If you haven't looked at Tok's VT, you really should. We never would've have gotten our VT done without him.

Here's a link to his How-to:
http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=13672

and one to his VT album:
http://hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=420


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Dryer motor would have the torque/power, but will be really lousy if you have to use any type of speed control. For the best performance, you'd need to set your speed by gear/pulley system. Most dryers I've seen have a 1-2" pulley on the motor and the belt is wrapped around the entire dryer drum. So based on 'dryer tumbling speed' - if you wanted to go faster or slower, you'd need a pulley slightly smaller or bigger (respectively) than the dryer drum.


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

corey872 said:


> Dryer motor would have the torque/power, but will be really lousy if you have to use any type of speed control. For the best performance, you'd need to set your speed by gear/pulley system. Most dryers I've seen have a 1-2" pulley on the motor and the belt is wrapped around the entire dryer drum. So based on 'dryer tumbling speed' - if you wanted to go faster or slower, you'd need a pulley slightly smaller or bigger (respectively) than the dryer drum.


Corey, would the dimmer switch work with the dryer motor? Engines are not my thing at all, but I do know we couldn't use a regular light dimmer switch, but had to order some special one that cost about $50.


----------



## Toktorill (Sep 15, 2007)

tot13 said:


> Corey, would the dimmer switch work with the dryer motor? Engines are not my thing at all, but I do know we couldn't use a regular light dimmer switch, but had to order some special one that cost about $50.


Hmm, odd... I think I paid $5-10 for the one I used. Leviton single pole w/ knob, 600w, 120VAC. But yours will probably be working long after I've burned this poor thing out.


----------



## PropBoy (Sep 4, 2008)

I can always use a speed controller for this. I have one to test with already wired. I'm not set on the motor, it was just a thought. I also have a customer that has lots of used low speed motors I"m trying to get them to hook me up. I need to make the rings 1st so I shouldn't get to far ahead of myself lol

-PB


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

I found some motors will not change the speed. A good motor to use would be from a tread mill. They are set for variable speed and to run for a longer time period. So you don't have to be there cutting it on and off all the time.


----------



## PropBoy (Sep 4, 2008)

I am still himming hawwing about this project, if I do I will buy this to form my rings.










-PB


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

A light dimmer switch isn't likely to work at all. If you have a motor speed control switch, it 'might' work - you'd almost have to try it with the specific motor. What you'd really need is a variable frequency drive, but those are usually pretty expensive.

Without going into a bunch of technical detail, most moderate sized AC electric motors are 'synchronous' meaning they lock into the AC line frequency and turn at a specific RPM. They may have a couple of other windings for 2 or 3 speeds, but the rotor is still locked to the line frequency. 

Things like dimmers or variac's lower the voltage, but the motor is still trying to lock to the 60Hz frequency. If it does slow down, that means the rotor is 'slipping' with respect to the line frequency. (The N or S magnetic poles of the rotor aren't lining up with the N or S poles of the stator any more) With most motors and under light load, this 'slip' won't cause too much problem. But some motors and heavy loads, it can overheat burn up the motor.

DC motors and some AC 'universal' motors like those in power tools don't suffer from these speed control issues.


----------



## PropBoy (Sep 4, 2008)

*Wow free!!!!!*

Look what I found!!!!!!!
My customer is recycling these, IE scrap, and is checking with his boss if I can have 2 of the rolls for 4 FREE rings!!!!!!










Will keep everyone posted
-PB


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

I know of a company that gives those away for free as many as you want I never thought of a vortex HUMMMM!!!!! but I dont have space for that and my wife would litterally kill me!!!! any way what a great find I'd use the pully system if it was me I think the mandrel bender might me geared too slow and not to mention the cost....check craigs list and E-bay for a pipe threader they have a high torque low revolution motor on them like on a mill


----------



## PropBoy (Sep 4, 2008)

Im cutting the rings into 3 or 4 sections that would be roughly 5 foot long maybe 3 feet high for storage.

I also got these for free, the one with the shaft will lift 700lbs










-Slyder


----------

